# Resort Recommendation Required...



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

I have a few friends in New York who want to start boarding next year. Usually I go to European resorts (I live in UK) with a group of friends, but as my NY buddies want to get involved, we are looking to make next year's trip a USA/Canada one. I would like recommendations for a resort that fits the bill with the following criteria:

1) Got to be East Coast - friends are going to drive from NY
2) Suitable for the beginners that are coming
3) Decent-sized area for the rest of us, with a good park
4) Good night-life - haven't seen the NY guys for ages so going to want to hit the town a few nights!

That's about it really - not bothered about doing much backcountry / off piste.

Cheers


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Take the train to VT? Stowe is my Favorite. 2000 vert, great park, woods, etc.

The Vermonter route runs daily from Washington, D.C. to St. Albans, VT. Major stops en route are Washington – New York, NY – Springfield, MA – Burlington/ Essex Junction, VT – St. Albans, VT. Other intermediate stations include Baltimore, Philadelphia, Trenton, New York, New Haven, Hartford, Springfield, Amherst Brattleboro, Bellows Falls, Claremont (NH), Windsor, White River Junction, Randolph, Montpelier, Waterbury, Essex Junction. Trip length from Washington, D.C. to St. Albans is 13 hours and 45 minutes. Train numbers are 54, 55, 56, 57. Information and reservations: 1-800-USA-RAIL or 1-800-872-7245 or visit Amtrak.com. Schedules may be subject to change without notice; always call ahead to confirm schedules and routes.

Waterbury -Stowe (WAB) Amtrak Station
19 Railroad Street
Waterbury, VT 05676
Tel. 800-872-7245

Burlington-Essex Junction (ESX) Amtrak Station
29 Railroad Avenue
Essex Junction, VT 05452
Tel. 800-872-7245

St. Albans (SAB) Amtrak Station 40 Federal Street
Albans, VT 05478
Tel. 800-872-7245


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Given your "wish" list, I would suggest Killington. Others may say no way, but hear me out.

1. East Coast; Easy drive from NY, Check :thumbsup:

2. Beginner Terrain; lots, Check :thumbsup:

3. Decent Size; Killington is HUGE, Check :thumbsup:

4. Park; The Stash, need I say more, Check :thumbsup:

5. Night life: Lots to choose from. Check :thumbsup:

If you can do your trip late week into the weekend, you will have a super trip.


----------

